# My new S3



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Picked up an S3 with Daytona package and am loving the car so far. I was torn between the Golf R and the S3, but after test driving one I was sold. The MMI and general tech features made it an easy pick in the end. I am coming from a Mk6 GTI, and have had quite a few VW's over the year, so I am new to Audi but not the VAG family.

Pics  I have since removed the front plate and holder.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Has to be one of the best looking autos on the road today. Audi just made this one look so right. Congrats, drive safely, and take good care of it. And keep those tailpipe tips clean! :laugh:


----------



## JPov (Jul 31, 2007)

Will those wheels be available as part of a package or are they exclusive to the launch edition?


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

JPov said:


> Will those wheels be available as part of a package or are they exclusive to the launch edition?


19's are available and come with Magnetic ride as well. $1500 option. I'd say def worth it, I actually ordered mine with that option.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats on the ride! My Glacier white S3 actually came in on Saturday so I had my tech PDI it already. Needed to part out my Mazdaspeed3 before trading it in so I'll be taking it home today! So excited.


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*Mk VI GTI to S3*

I have an S3 on order & currently drive a GTI - 
so I would be VERY interested in your impressions, 
as you pile on miles...
- Ray
Thanks!


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

RayAinsw said:


> I have an S3 on order & currently drive a GTI -
> so I would be VERY interested in your impressions,
> as you pile on miles...
> - Ray
> Thanks!


Did a switch from a mk 6 Gti to an audi s3, such an improvement, I was sad about the no manual options but it's something I can get over Cuz she S3 drives and handles like a dream, and the dsg is so smooth


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Daytona looks so good on the lines of this car. I test drove a launch edition a month ago, and in person it's even better looking. :thumbup:


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

1anG said:


> Did a switch from a mk 6 Gti to an audi s3, such an improvement, I was sad about the no manual options but it's something I can get over Cuz she S3 drives and handles like a dream, and the dsg is so smooth




It really is a night and day difference. The two are not really comparable outside of engine/transmission/steering, the standard VAG comparisons. I often drive some in some pretty crazy traffic and a big difference I noticed, just in my commute today, is that I actually arrived at my destination relaxed. In my gti, I felt essentially that I WAS the car and had the wear to prove it when I arrived, whereas in the S3 I feel like I am the pilot. I put the car in comfort today, and what used to be bone rattling bumps are now merely crests of a wave, yet the car is still responsive and firmly planted, never floaty. It really is remarkable what Audi was able to do with the magnetic ride.


----------



## Boston7 (Apr 20, 2014)

Saw one at dealer similarly equipped and I thought it looked sharp. Also felt comfortable behind the wheel.


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

How does the plate holder come off?


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

2.0TurboA3 said:


> How does the plate holder come off?


Two star screws at the bottom tucked away a bit, unscrew those. Then take a flat head screwdriver and insert through the squares at the top. Wedge that into the clip and push back till the clip falls off, then the whole thing just pops off as if it was never there.


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

gtitx1 said:


> Two star screws at the bottom tucked away a bit, unscrew those. Then take a flat head screwdriver and insert through the squares at the top. Wedge that into the clip and push back till the clip falls off, then the whole thing just pops off as if it was never there.


Thanks, I will give it a try tomorrow


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

Classic. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

gtitx1 said:


> Picked up an S3 with Daytona package and am loving the car so far. I was torn between the Golf R and the S3, but after test driving one I was sold. The MMI and general tech features made it an easy pick in the end. I am coming from a Mk6 GTI, and have had quite a few VW's over the year, so I am new to Audi but not the VAG family.
> 
> Pics  I have since removed the front plate and holder.


Daytona gray is so much nicer than monsoon gray.


----------



## littlem1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Congratz man! I was able to find an unsold launch edition yesterday. Traded my mk6 as well. You're right though, can't really compare the two.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats on your new S3. I am thinking of trading in my A3 for an S3. Great color any mods in the future for you?


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Likely the only change I would make would be an APR Stage 1 and bigger brakes, otherwise I like it just the way it is.


----------



## littlem1 (Nov 20, 2011)

gtitx1 said:


> Likely the only change I would make would be an APR Stage 1 and bigger brakes, otherwise I like it just the way it is.



^^^^^^^^ with the gains APR's stage 1 is showing for the new mark VII's I bet they could push the S3 to 400hp 380ish torque. So yea bigger breaks might be a good idea lol. That's pretty much what I plan on doing to mine.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

littlem1 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ with the gains APR's stage 1 is showing for the new mark VII's I bet they could push the S3 to 400hp 380ish torque. So yea bigger breaks might be a good idea lol. That's pretty much what I plan on doing to mine.


ABT/Revo are getting around 370hp from a stage 1 equivalent tune in Europe on the S3 and mk7 golf r, so I'd expect APR to be around that same range hopefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlem1 (Nov 20, 2011)

jrwamp said:


> ABT/Revo are getting around 370hp from a stage 1 equivalent tune in Europe on the S3 and mk7 golf r, so I'd expect APR to be around that same range hopefully.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Taptalk
> ...


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Also, I only have 400 miles on it so far, so haven't even had it past 4k rpm, so I actually have no idea what the performance of the car is yet, will take me a bit more time till I get to find out. The big difference I notice between this and my gti right now is that it feels like the S3 will continue to push hard to the top of the rev range because of the larger turbo, unlike my gti that ran out of air once you got over 5k rpm.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice pics!!! Sweet ride!!! If you took those pics with a cell phone I'd love to know the brand and model? Drive safe.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, Galaxy S5


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

*REally?*



A3_yuppie said:


> Daytona gray is so much nicer than monsoon gray.


I seriously can't tell the difference


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

1anG said:


> I seriously can't tell the difference


I only can in the sunlight. Inside a garage or even on a cloudy day, they look rather similar. Photos don't do them justice.

I preordered a Monsoon Grey S3 and picked it up last weekend. Also in the dealer was a Daytona One S3.

There are two differences: One, Daytona Grey is a slightly darker shade of grey than Monsoon Grey. Two, the metallic effect in Daytona Grey is purplish; in Monsoon Grey, the effect is blue-green.

Personally, I like the darker shade of Daytona Grey but prefer the blue-green metallic tint of Monsoon Grey. Not sure which I would have gone with if given the choice but I'm quite happy with my S3.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

1anG said:


> I seriously can't tell the difference


I can.... Daytona is darker. I ordered monsoon thinking that the car would look like the press cars (didn't realize that it was a different grey). When I saw a picture of monsoon grey I changed the order to Panther Black. I would have stayed with grey if it were the Daytona. Big difference for me.


----------

